# barking and temper between male and female



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi I have a 10 month female v named lilllee. Well I have seen her play with all kind of dogs size and shape don't matter when she plays she lays down on her back when another dog comme around her I takke it as she is scared of the dog but she plays with them she just lays down on her back when she gets a chance. 
Now with tat being said I have a loud v she loves to bark. And a barker caller don't stop her I don't mind the barking but she will bark at nothing and she really goes off if we change something in the house and she don't know it. I think this pretty funny when this happens. She will bark and growl under neath the cover at night time I tell her to stop it. I figured its nothing to worry about if she does get up and is growling and barking at my window or door. I work swingg shift so my gf will be home some time alone during the night I want to know if a male v will be a little more agggresive. I seen the hair stand up once on r v. And it was 3am. She took the blankets right off the bed with her. So she is a little protective but I think she would just lick someone if they came in


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Laying down on her back isn't an indication of fear by itself. It's just the way she wants to play. Mine. Tika, does the same thing,and she's definitely not afraid.

If you can't get her to stop barking with a bark collar, something is wrong with the collar, or it's not fitted properly.

Male V's are no more aggressive than females. Both make great doorbells, both will get into dog fights.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

We started taking Scarlet to the dog park at 4 months. She did the same thing. When another dog would come up to here she would roll over on her back. From there, though, she would launch her attack on the other dog. She would bite them anywhere she could get hold of and they didn't really know what to do. When they turned and walked away from her she would jump up and run jump on their backs. She was quite a terror. Now that she's bigger she may not have as many dogs trying to intimidate her. We haven't been to the dog park since I fenced the back yard.

If you're looking for protection get a Rottweiler. They are very loving dogs and when trained right can be very gentle. And...you don't have to worry about anyone bothering your wife.
;D


----------



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not leave a vizsla for another breed byy anymean I just wanted to know about the male cuz if my gf has her way I will have another v by christmas so my female woulld be 14 months old. At tat time


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I also think lying on the back may be a socially skilled posture to start out with to show a new playmate she's not a threat. I'm not sure why they do it, but in our puppy class, Rosie would start out on her back at first with a new playmate, then after a while, she'd get up and overtake the other dog (in play) and the other dog would take a turn flipping on its back. 

Interesting fact for dog whisperer devotees--wolves never flip another wolf on its back unless they are trying to maneuver to kill it. Rather, the lower ranking wolf voluntarily flips onto its own back to show it will defer to the higher ranking wolf. There is no such thing as an "alpha roll" in the wolf world, except as a kill move.


----------

